# Sight cuts...



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello all,

I mentioned in a previous post that I have a SW1911PD Gunsite edition. It has Novak cut front and rear sights. I'm looking at replacing the current sight, and I was wondering what other cuts fit Novak fronts?

Will STI front cut fit Novak front cut?


----------

